# It's that time of year... (rant)



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

... I start classes on Monday and I am *not* excited.  This is the first time in my 17 years of education that I cannot get myself happy that school is about to start.  I have always been the chipper kid that skips to the classroom - new pencils sharpened and ready to learn.

Things are so different this year, though.  School has been tough since I got married (at 19).  I always feel like an outcast while I'm on campus - aside from age, I'm pretty much a non-traditional student.  I've got a life, a husband, a job, a dog, a cat... I have so many responsibilities outside of my education and last semester I had so many professors that just didn't understand that...

Moreover - I find that I just *long* to have a normal life with my husband.  I want to go to work, come home, cook dinner, and snuggle up to watch tv.  I don't want to worry about homework, reading, writing, and studying in addition to my normal wifely responsibilities!

I know that my education is important (I promised my father when I got married that I would finish my college degree - no questions).

Yarg!  I'm rambling and insane and I'm going to shut up now.  If you have any advice - offer it.  If you can think of something that will help me get excited about school - share it.  If you have a joke to cheer me up - tell it.  In the end, I'm just ranting becuase I'm sitting at home on my last Friday of Summer Freedom feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

I got married after my freshman year of college.  Of course, I was a 22 year old freshman, but there you have it.  My wife had just transfered, lost about a year of classes due to transfer issues, and was pregnant before her undergrad was done.  By the time *I* finished with my undergrad, we were about to have our second -- and I still had two years of my MBA to "look forward to."

Hmmm... reading back on that, it sounds a bit like "suck it up, we had it worse" but that's not what I was trying to say.  How about this: it beats the dating scene?  It won't last very long?


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 26, 2005)

I hear ya Queen D.  I was a non-trad also - I was 20 when I started at community college, and didn't graduate from real college until I was 26 (had to work full-time all the way through and sometimes 2 jobs, and go to school part-time, which is why it took so long).

I never lived on campus, I never lived in a dorm.  Part of me regrets that I missed that aspect of college life, but knowing myself, I know I wouldn't have liked it.  I love to sleep, and I wouldn't be able to sleep in a loud, noisy dorm.  Especially with parties.  I would have been the kvetchy girl from _Gamers_ who keeps complaining about the noise.  I have had a roommate in the past and it drove me up the wall, so I wouldn't be good with that aspect either.  I'm just a very private person and community living > me.

I was very lucky in that I was working as a security guard while in real college, so I could study at work.  If I hadn't had that job, I don't know how I would have gotten through all of the reading I had to do as an English major!  My profs were actually very understanding of my RL obligations, but they expected me to turn work in on time with everyone else, and I wouldn't have wanted them to expect anything different.

I know you can do it - just remember how much fun school is (you sound like me, you love the learning and the "school"ness of school, yes?)  If I had unlimited fundage, I'd be on my 3rd masters degree by now, that's how much I love school!  I wish I could go too!!


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 26, 2005)

I totaly understand what you are saying.  Julie and I are in the last legs of our Ph. D. We had our first child last May and I must say that I have been having a lot of difficulties finding the motivation to continue my work in the past few months.

The only encouragement I can give you is to try and find little things about school that you like and hold on to those.  Also hold on to the hope that with a better education will come a better life down the line, both for you and your husband.  That's what I do...

Good luck,


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hmmm... reading back on that, it sounds a bit like "suck it up, we had it worse" but that's not what I was trying to say.  How about this: it beats the dating scene?  It won't last very long?




*smiles*  The dating scene is something I've never really had to deal with, and I'm so glad I never did... so far as the "it won't last very long"... that's true.  I've got a year + a few classes (so probably two semesters and a summer) left before I can graduate.

JD - Very inspirational story from you and your wife, though.  If you guys can do it with kids - I can do it with my cat and dog!

And yes, Hijinks - I love school for the school-ness.    That's why I'm going to be a teacher.    I'd go forever if I had more understanding professors... but - I feel like such a minority at American University.  There's very few non-trads and I've never met another married undergrad (something that wasn't all *that* uncommon at the University of South Dakota before I tranfsered).  Everyone here seems so immature and so juvenile... and, what's more, they seem so self-involved.  Makes it all the more difficult to deal with my own situation.  But - I love my life and I love my husband and so it's all worth it.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 26, 2005)

My sister-in-law starts school next week too, taking an organic chemistry class. She's married, 41 years old, has two master's and a PhD and really needs no more education. She just got a new dog, and, I assure you, would rather be at home curled up with her husband and the dogs in front of the TV. But she's  decided that where she now wants to go in life means going to medical school and this is the first step. So she's wading into it with her eyes on the prize. She's pretty inspiring.

Carl


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a nontraditional student, having quit my job at 30 and gone back to school. I'm 32 and starting my junior year. I like the college atmosphere, but more for the faculty than my fellow students. Some of my best friends these days are former professors. I just want to get in, get my education, and get out so I can move on with my life. That's the best advice I can give you, Queen D--don't dawdle. Don't go part-time, or take a class on the weekends. If you're going to do it, knuckle down and get it done so you can move on. I went to school four straight semesters before taking this summer off to work, and let me tell you, I was ready to take a break after averaging 15 units each time. Now I'm starting up again and looking to do it all over--four more full-time semesters and I graduate. The goal of achieving a BA is in sight. 

Knuckle down, focus, and hang in there.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

My wife and I married when I was 21 and she was 19. She finished her degree in Finance and Banking when she was 22 and I got mine in CS when I was 29 (last year). Going to classes sucked. We both worked full time and went to night classes (this was really hard when I was in the Air Force). We went to different colleges, so usually 3 out of 5 weeknights were spent apart. When Duncan was born in 2002, it sucked even more for me since I was at class at least two nights a week.

But now it's much better. We make a very good income and get to spend all the time we want together, and with Duncan, after work. There's always a bright light and you're getting really, really close to it. 

Now I just need to sign my lazy butt up for my master's in communication....


----------



## Shadeus (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't have quite the horror stories that I've read in this thread.  I was a traditional college student and after working for a year, went back for my MBA.  (I actually to stop my mother from nagging me, but that's a whole different therapy session.)  Working full time and even taking only two classes a term sucked.  In college, I could get away with cramming for exams and not reading the material.  In grad school, you had to read everything.  Every test was a majority of your grade in the class so if you had an off day, you might as well kiss your GPA goodbye.

Going back to school was the hardest thing I ever did, so I know it can't be easy for you.  But the fact that it is frustrating you is a very good sign.  It also means you are far more mature than I was at your age.   (But after reading some of your exploits and GenCon, I could be wrong.  ).

So good for you.  It's never easy, but it will all be worth it in the end.  The reward will be worth the journey.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> But after reading some of your exploits and GenCon, I could be wrong.



I didn't hear anything about QD going to the strip clubs with the TBRs unless...

Rel, do those bite marks on your nipple make a match to her teeth?!


----------



## fett527 (Aug 26, 2005)

My wife and I married when she was 21 and I was 22.  She had moved back to attend a University closer to home (closer to me really and boy her mother didn't like that) after attending The Ohio State University for two years.  She was a full-time student and worked full-time and I just worked full-time.  My suggestion is go out together and have as much fun as you can to break the routine.  We went out with friends all the time as a couple and still had a great time.  And we never dated either, we have been together since I was 17 and she was 16.

As you can see you're never alone with ENWorld around.  Always other people to empathize with.   Chin up and all that!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> (But after reading some of your exploits and GenCon, I could be wrong.  ).




Exploits?!  I was a perfect angel at GenCon!!  *points to halo*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Rel, do those bite marks on your nipple make a match to her teeth?!




Now - I do love Rel.  He's a nice guy.  But being nice does not make one nipple-bite-worthy (unless of course you are a stripper - at which point biting nipples probably has very little to do with nice and everything to do with $$$).  *shudders*  Strippers scared me.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I didn't hear anything about QD going to the strip clubs with the TBRs unless...




Sometimes I joke that I'm going to become a stripper.  I'd make way more money than I do at my current job and could get by with only working weekends!  But - mostly I just do it to watch The Universe start to shake with anger and turn red.  For some reason, he doesn't like the idea of his wife taking of her clothes for strangers!  Don't get it!


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Exploits?!  I was a perfect angel at GenCon!!  *points to halo*




It doesn't count if you make it yourself out of a wire hanger, tin foil, gold spray paint, and glitter.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Sometimes I joke that I'm going to become a stripper.  I'd make way more money than I do at my current job and could get by with only working weekends!  But - mostly I just do it to watch The Universe start to shake with anger and turn red.  For some reason, he doesn't like the idea of his wife taking of her clothes for strangers!  Don't get it!




He's change his mind once you bought him his first fur coat. If not, just let him know your ho's don't talk to you like that and show him the back of your hand.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Sometimes I joke that I'm going to become a stripper.  I'd make way more money than I do at my current job and could get by with only working weekends!  But - mostly I just do it to watch The Universe start to shake with anger and turn red.  For some reason, he doesn't like the idea of his wife taking of her clothes for strangers!  Don't get it!



Well, now that he's succumbed to robot attack, you can finally make the dream a reality!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It doesn't count if you make it yourself out of a wire hanger, tin foil, gold spray paint, and glitter.



 Really?  *pout*  I thought that the glitter made it look really real!  You're ruining my reputation, reveal!  You are a RUINER!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Really?  *pout*  I thought that the glitter made it look really real!  You're ruining my reputation, reveal!  You are a RUINER!



No, he's a *reveal*er.  Which either means that he's one of those guys that goes around telling people the hard truth, no matter what they want to hear, or that he's a flasher.

I'm guessing the second of those two options--it seems more up his alley.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> He's change his mind once you bought him his first fur coat. If not, just let him know your ho's don't talk to you like that and show him the back of your hand.



 No, reveal.  Those aren't my "ho's".  Those are my bitches.  Get it right.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Really?  *pout*  I thought that the glitter made it look really real!  You're ruining my reputation, reveal!  You are a RUINER!




It's what I do.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> No, reveal.  Those aren't my "ho's".  Those are my bitches.  Get it right.




_Bitches ain't nothin' but ho's and tricks._


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, he's a *reveal*er.  Which either means that he's one of those guys that goes around telling people the hard truth, no matter what they want to hear, or that he's a flasher.
> 
> I'm guessing the second of those two options--it seems more up his alley.




I prefer the term "closed coat challenged" thank you very much.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I prefer the term "closed coat challenged" thank you very much.



Do you qualify for the Americans with Disabilities Act with that?


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Do you qualify for the Americans with Disabilities Act with that?




No. They just considered this a "hobby."


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Eh, that sucks.  I hear you'd be subsidized if you moved to Canada, though.

Although you'd also be considerably less "impressive" given the weather there.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Sometimes I joke that I'm going to become a stripper.




I'm subscribing to this thread as of right now.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 26, 2005)

I know how you feel, Queen D.  My eldest daughter starts kindergarten on Monday, my twins start preschool on Tuesday, and I start my sophomore year at college on the 6th.  My head is ready to explode. 

Obviously, I'm a non-traditional student as well.  And I know how you feel about being around the young kids that are totally lacking in responsibility ... it helps though, that I'm going to a community college right now - there's usually another mom around.

Are you able to take online classes?  I try to take as many classes online as I possibly can - that way I can work around my schedule and I don't have to deal with the 18 year olds. (No offense intended to any 18 year olds here ... )

As far as cheering you up ... um ...

How about a pony?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

Oooo!  A pony!  That **definately** makes me feel better!!!  Thanks, Wyn!

I'm sure that I could take some classes online, but I don't think I could take them through American.  I'd probably have to take them at a different school and transfer the credits... AU just isn't a school for non-trads.  But - it's not something I had given a lot of thought too.  Great idea - I'll look into it.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oooo!  A pony!  That **definately** makes me feel better!!!  Thanks, Wyn!



What; me and reveal making jokes about strippers and flashers isn't making you feel better?  It's making me feel a lot better, IYKWIMAITYD...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What; me and reveal making jokes about strippers and flashers isn't making you feel better?  It's making me feel a lot better, IYKWIMAITYD...



 Your jokes make me laugh.  The pony is comforting and snuggly.  That's different.

... and I want absolutely no jokes about how QueenD likes to snuggle with horses or stripping horses or flashing horses or anything like that!


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... and I want absolutely no jokes about how QueenD likes to snuggle with horses or stripping horses or flashing horses or anything like that!




Who me?


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, JD, you are on a roll this week.

Is it the heat?


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Man, JD, you are on a roll this week.
> 
> Is it the heat?




He's a corrupting influence...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Your jokes make me laugh.  The pony is comforting and snuggly.  That's different.



And there's the difference between men and women right there.  When you need comforting, the only thing a man has to offer is jokes.  And sex.

Because that's what comforts us.  That's all we know.  And to show that I'm a mature individual who's in touch with his feminine side and all that, I offer this link to a picture and interview of unicorns.

http://www.sayrah.net/theunicorns.htm


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Man, JD, you are on a roll this week.
> 
> Is it the heat?



We don't question inspiration when it comes; we just ride it out until it's over.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> We don't question inspiration when it comes; we just ride it out until it's over.




I do the same thing when I go to the bathroom.

Oddly enough, that's where most of my inspiration strikes me.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 27, 2005)

I know how you feel QD. I felt like that my last semester in college. So I stopped going for a while. Now, I’m getting back into the right kind of mindset and I'm tentatively planning on going back in January. 

 Sometimes you just need to take a break for a while (a year or two). If you force yourself to keep taking a bunch of classes you don't like, you won't do as well as if you were excited to be there.  

 As for the age thing… don’t worry about it. Everybody’s life is different. I had a developmental psych. Professor who didn’t even start college until he was 40 years old. “Traditional student” is a social construct that only matters to people who worry about things like that.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 27, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> And I know how you feel about being around the young kids that are totally lacking in responsibility



I wonder what that feels like, to not have any responsibilities. 

If you're still not feeling good, Queen D, I'm sorry. I am not good at advice. I'm afraid all I can do is offer a hug. And this picture.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I can identify with what you're feeling QD. I dropped out of college for five years after my freshman year. When I went back, I was five years older than my classmates and engaged (living with my fiancee off-campus). I got married between my junior and senior years. I didn't have to work while going to school (we lived cheap, I worked for a year while my fiancee finished her masters in Education and she worked while I finished my BS in Engineering), but I was very much the non-traditional student with little in common with my classmates. They wanted to spend every non-class moment partying, whereas I had spent five years doing that after I dropped out.

The good news is that your situation may be a bonus when you do graduate and go job-hunting. Because I was older and married, companies thought I would be more likely to put down roots instead of treating any first job as a temporary starter and heading elsewhere in a year or two (they were right too, I'm still at the same company 16+ years later).

With a year or so left in a Education degree, does that mean you'll be student teaching sometime soon? That can scary and exciting, but it will at least be different. It must be quite a shock, going from GenCon where you were surrounded by people whose company you enjoyed and with whom you had much in common, and now looking forward to heading back to campus where you're surrounded by people but feel isolated by your maturity and marital situation. That would have me down too. Good thing you're surrounded by friends here on the boards!   

-Dave


----------



## ssampier (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow. That sounds so strange to me. I was the odd man out in most of my university life. In the state university it seemed most of the people in my major classes were older than I, married, house, kids, dog, and usually, owned an SUV. I was single, living in the dorms, and without a car.

There were, of course, a few singles here and there, but by large, most were non-traditional students. The student union even featured a non-traditional student center where students could get free coffee or soda, use the microwave and fridge for meals, or just use the couches for naps (of course most of the student union is covered with such couches).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> With a year or so left in a Education degree, does that mean you'll be student teaching sometime soon? That can scary and exciting, but it will at least be different.




I'm actually not an Ed major - I'm a history major and will be getting my teaching cert. sometime after I graduate (whether it be right away or ater a year or so, I'm not sure...)



			
				DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Good thing you're surrounded by friends here on the boards!




Ain't it the truth?!    That simple statement made me feel *much* better.  Thanks, Dave.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 28, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I'm a nontraditional student, having quit my job at 30 and gone back to school. I'm 32 and starting my junior year. I like the college atmosphere, but more for the faculty than my fellow students. Some of my best friends these days are former professors. I just want to get in, get my education, and get out so I can move on with my life.



This is much like my life. I find professors are a pretty retiring and socially unsuccessful bunch as a whole so entering into their social world can be win-win. A number of my professors and former professors have a keen appreciation of the parties I put on.

So, QD, if you feel out of place amongst the other students, enter another social category. Why not bring more of your politics to school -- interact with your professors who are on your side politically in a way where you are the senior/authoritative person thereby balancing the relationship. 

And I'm also with ForceUser on don't dawdle. It is inconvenient and socially awkward to be an undergraduate in your 30s. Fortunately for me, being a doctoral student and TA is slightly less embarassing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ain't it the truth?!    That simple statement made me feel *much* better.  Thanks, Dave.



Many, many friends!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm actually not an Ed major - I'm a history major and will be getting my teaching cert. sometime after I graduate (whether it be right away or ater a year or so, I'm not sure...)



I probably should have remembered that from previous threads.



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ain't it the truth?!    That simple statement made me feel *much* better.  Thanks, Dave.



You're welcome, QD. One of my regrets from GenCon is that we didn't get to spend any time with you and The Universe. You seem like cool people and I think it would have been fun getting to know you two better. From what everyone else has said, it sounds like you guys were pretty busy and popular, so maybe next year. Just think, by then you'll be practically all done!   

-Dave


----------



## Staffan (Aug 28, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I do the same thing when I go to the bathroom.
> 
> Oddly enough, that's where most of my inspiration strikes me.



Aim better


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 28, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> You're welcome, QD. One of my regrets from GenCon is that we didn't get to spend any time with you and The Universe. You seem like cool people and I think it would have been fun getting to know you two better. From what everyone else has said, it sounds like you guys were pretty busy and popular, so maybe next year. Just think, by then you'll be practically all done!



Yup, TU and QD are pretty cool. We had a good time playing Sky Galleons. I'm going to have to do more stuff with 'em next year. Looking forward to it!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup, TU and QD are pretty cool. We had a good time playing Sky Galleons. I'm going to have to do more stuff with 'em next year. Looking forward to it!



 Always nice to hear. 

Getting married has always made balancing work and life and school tough for us, but we do our best.  Things like Gen Con where we can get away from *all of the above* is really, really cool. And, of course, having a sort of electronic social club (it's like a constant party, really) is a nice way to be able to socialize as a couple without compromising much of that work/life balance.


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Always nice to hear.
> 
> Getting married has always made balancing work and life and school tough for us, but we do our best.  Things like Gen Con where we can get away from *all of the above* is really, really cool. And, of course, having a sort of electronic social club (it's like a constant party, really) is a nice way to be able to socialize as a couple without compromising much of that work/life balance.




Nice to see you post again. 

How's the swanky job going?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm just getting ready to to hop into bed (gotta get a good night sleep before the first day of school, you know) and just wanted to say "thanks!" to everyone for being so supportive and understanding.  I tend to get really worked up really easily and it's just not good for me.  I am so blessed to belong to this community.  Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2005)

okay, guys...it's clear, she bought it!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, guys...it's clear, she bought it!!




Man, can we BS or what?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2005)

Universe must be having a good laugh at this all


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

I would be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Crazy crazy.


----------



## IamTheTest (Aug 30, 2005)

QD- life is like hockey, you always do better if you keep your head up.  I think its very admirable that you are keeping your promise to your father despite hardship.  Play on player, play on.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> QD- life is like hockey, you always do better if you keep your head up.  I think its very admirable that you are keeping your promise to your father despite hardship.  Play on player, play on.




And travel to where the puck is going, not to where the puck is right now.  The puck moves fast and you have to anticipate where it will be.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And travel to where the puck is going, not to where the puck is right now.  The puck moves fast and you have to anticipate where it will be.




That's good pucking advice.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And travel to where the puck is going, not to where the puck is right now.  The puck moves fast and you have to anticipate where it will be.



 Wow... that was incredibly profound.

Now that I'm done with my first day of classes, I'm doing much better.  Though, I'm still very frustrated by the feeling of seclusion/different-ness caused by my unique situation.  It's made worse by the fact that I transferred and, despite my appeal to the dean, I'm being forced to take College Writing (Lit-101) after I already an incredibly similar class as a freshman when I was 18. (My teacher handed out construction paper and markers to make "name plates" in one class... while I understand the need for name plates to help learn names, the colored construction paper and crayolas were a bit elementary).

But - I'm going to plow through this year and - hopefully - it'll just fly by!


----------



## devilbat (Aug 30, 2005)

> And travel to where the puck is going, not to where the puck is right now. The puck moves fast and you have to anticipate where it will be.




Ahhh...hockey euphemisms.  The number one hockey and life rule to remember......Chicks dig the glove save.  It's worked for me.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Aug 30, 2005)

Funny, my wife told me the same exact thing last week. I just reminded her how important it was to her to get her degree and how she can quit stripping once she does  

Think of the rewards at the end. The pride you will have once you accomplish this even though you have all this additional responsibility. I always think back on how much i enjoyed learning in college and how it helped me stay mentally fresh as opposed to the routines and structures of just working.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 30, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Ahhh...hockey euphemisms.  The number one hockey and life rule to remember......Chicks dig the glove save.  It's worked for me.




A wise man once said, "Keep your stick on the ice."

Actually, he says that at the end of every episode.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wow... that was incredibly profound.




I'm a profound ooze, still waiting for a d20 comapney to stat me up...



> But - I'm going to plow through this year and - hopefully - it'll just fly by!




these are the best years of your life, so don't rush by them to quickly


----------



## sniffles (Aug 30, 2005)

No, you're not rambling and insane, Queen D. I was married at 19 and dropped out of college for a couple of years, then went back. I had a full-time job and a husband. It was hard work. The other students often didn't understand. And it was frustrating not to be able to do all the fun things most college students do because I had to work and watch my budget.

But hang on, don't give up. It will all be worth it in the end, and you've got The Universe to come home to every night, which is more than anyone else can say!


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 30, 2005)

You know what's great about taking College Writing as one of your last college courses?  You'll sail through it with one hand behind your back, AND you'll blow the prof away.  College Writing profs expect to have nothing but freshmen who can't write for nothin', and then they get you, the non-trad who can write up the yin-yang and have a lot to say (because you've lived a bit of life), and the prof will want to cry.

That's what happened to me.  I took all of my courses (I was an English major) and then the last course was basic 101 College Writing.  Heh.  That kicked butt!  I had so much fun torturing the freshmen!  And by then I was 27 so I had no self-confidence issues in school, so I'd bound to the front of the class to read my awesome writing, while they all withered.  Ha ha!

Ok maybe it wasn't that good, but it was sure fun!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> A wise man once said, "Keep your stick on the ice."
> 
> Actually, he says that at the end of every episode.



As a euphomism for life, I'm not sure I like that one.  What if my "stick" gets stuck to the ice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> As a euphomism for life, I'm not sure I like that one.  What if my "stick" gets stuck to the ice?



  Aiyah! Don't you just hate it when you get a visual of what one is talking about? Eeewwww!


----------



## nakia (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your first day back went better than expected, even if you do have to take the writing 101 course.  Hijinks is right, you should breeze through that.

As a college professor, I teach both freshmen and nontraditional students.  I enjoy the nontrads.  They're generally way more motivated, respectful, and understanding.  I'd second the advice on looking to faculty/staff for social interaction while at school.  While getting too social with your professors could cause some problems (no, not those kind, dirty people.  The "I thought you were my friend.  Why did I get a C?" kind), I'm sure you can navigate those waters with alacrity and, possibly, not feel so out of it while on campus.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, guys...it's clear, she bought it!!



LOL...okay, what did she buy????


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> LOL...okay, what did she buy????




well, knowing her like I do it was probably pink....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, knowing her like I do it was probably pink....



 No comment...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> No comment...




Come one, say it!!  Say it!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Come one, say it!!  Say it!!



 *grin*  What he means when he says that is: You can do no worse (better?) than Rel, Joshua Dyal, or reveal!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grin*  What he means when he says that is: You can do no worse (better?) than Rel, Joshua Dyal, or reveal!




Right, so it is there for a challenge to see who can do the worst!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Right, so it is there for a challenge to see who can do the worst!!




It's no challenge.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's no challenge.




Sure it is, and there could prizes*!!!  

*there are no prizes


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's no challenge.



 It's true!  reveal is the "guff giving" champ!


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

Good luck Queen D, I'm sure that you'll do better than you expect.  Plus, having The Universe in your corner will help (he seems like a very stabilizing force).

That was meant to be a comment on how I perceived TU's personality and wound up sounding more like a statement on how the vast gulf of space will help Queen D in her academic endeavors...


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 31, 2005)

God, I HATED school.  Elementary, middle school, highschool, AND college.  I'm what you could term an archethypal outcast.  I had literally 3 friends in highschool.  Before that I had NONE in elementary and middle.  Well, I thought I had in 4th grade, but after having my "best friend" kick me in the stomach as other kids held me down, well it kinda dawned on me that I wasnt excatly popular.  And then the teachers not caring (or comprehending) that I had ADHD and telling my parents that I was very smart but lazy and manipulative, so I couldnt hide in a teachers pet role either.  Heck, with only the faces being different, it continued up through my last year of college (no wonder I failed out, the classes I didnt like I couldnt even bring myself to attend and Id end up hiding in the lobby reading a book.  Its amazing how bad a grade you get when you dont go to class  ) 


But I guess thats what you get in my little slice of the earth, a nice chunk of 1950s deep south firmly planted in 1980s Pennsylvania.  


Ah well, Keep at it Q D, I think youll do just fine!  Just remember that there are a lot worse things that could be happening to you! 

Oh my, I think my painkillers are REALLY getting to me... but since this was a rant thread, I thought I add to the ranting


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> That was meant to be a comment on how I perceived TU's personality and wound up sounding more like a statement on how the vast gulf of space will help Queen D in her academic endeavors...




It's not funny if you have to explain it.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's true!  reveal is the "guff giving" champ!




_I am the champions! I am the champions! No time for losers, cuz I am the champions.... of the world!_


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's not funny if you have to explain it.




...but it wasn't supposed to be funny - I was trying to leave the humor in yours and JD's capable hands...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _I am the champions! I am the champions! No time for losers, cuz I am the champions.... of the world!_



The top of your heap!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

trash heap!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> trash heap!!




Speaking of trash heaps, Fraggle Rock is on DVD in 2 weeks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> trash heap!!



Hey, Croth said it, not me!!!!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> ...but it wasn't supposed to be funny - I was trying to leave the humor in yours and JD's capable hands...




Not *that's* funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Speaking of trash heaps, Fraggle Rock is on DVD in 2 weeks!



Sah-weet!!!! Love that show!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Speaking of trash heaps, Fraggle Rock is on DVD in 2 weeks!




See how I sagway into cool things?  

I'm still waiting on my Muppets DVD to arrive.....


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> See how I sagway into cool things?
> 
> I'm still waiting on my Muppets DVD to arrive.....




Pssssssst. It's "segue." 

The Muppet DVDs are great. Funny as hell.


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Pssssssst. It's "segue."
> 
> The Muppet DVDs are great. Funny as hell.




No, I think that he meant sagway (right Crothian   )...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> No, I think that he meant sagway (right Crothian   )...



Or maybe how hw uses his segway to roll on into our conversations....


----------



## Azul (Aug 31, 2005)

I can sympathize with QD's situation since I had the dubious joy of returning to school some years back after being in the workforce for several years.  I was never quite able to fit in to the whole single student mindset during that degree (although I had done the slacker student thing years earlier).

Even so, this thread is making me nostalgic for my years back in school.  It wasn't all great (gah, I hate papers and exams) but I miss the pace of student life and the sense of discovery I always had while in school.  Sure I have a higher standard of living now that I'm gainfully employed but working life is so boringly rhythmic and predictable compared to being in school.  More stressful too.  I used to think having an essay due was stressful, until I had a report due for senior management...  profs are way more lenient and laid-back than bosses.

Even the crazier days of my last degree had some great moments.  You get to meet a lot of new people and try different things in school, even as an outcast... far more than you do in most 9-5 offices.  If I had the energy, I'd probably be taking a night class at the local uni just for the fun of it.  Hmm... going to university classes, learning the stuff and not having to really care about the grades... sounds good.  School would have been more fun if I never had to worry about the grades.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Pssssssst. It's "segue."
> 
> The Muppet DVDs are great. Funny as hell.




Its late me no spell good....me tired.....me done reviewing for the day....


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its late me no spell good....me tired.....me done reviewing for the day....




I figured as much. That was just so horrible I couldn't pass it up. Ya know I gots nothin' but love for ya!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I figured as much. That was just so horrible I couldn't pass it up. Ya know I gots nothin' but love for ya!



Or so you say........ ........  ........


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

I, on the other hand, was honestly picking on you because tired people are easier targets (and, I'm still scarred from the game    )...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> I, on the other hand, was honestly picking on you because tired people are easier targets (and, I'm still scarred from the game    )...



Suuuuure you are........


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> I, on the other hand, was honestly picking on you because tired people are easier targets (and, I'm still scarred from the game    )...




That's it, next Gen Con you and me are throwing down!!! ....and getting some beers...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I figured as much. That was just so horrible I couldn't pass it up. Ya know I gots nothin' but love for ya!




and that's what scares me.......


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's it, next Gen Con you and me are throwing down!!! ....and getting some beers...




Them's drinkin' words.  You're on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's it, next Gen Con you and me are throwing down!!!



 You sure it won't be the opposite?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and that's what scares me.......



I think most of enworld shares your feelings towards him.........


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You sure it won't be the opposite?




Well, I for one, promise not to leave any of my stomach contents on anyone else's carpet...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Them's drinkin' words.  You're on.




I told Queen D I'd get Universe drunk and she thought it was a good idea, so I figure we can make a guys night out about it or something


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think most of enworld shares your feelings towards him.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Well, I for one, promise not to leave any of my stomach contents on anyone else's carpet...



Right. My dad told me about that one.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I told Queen D I'd get Universe drunk and she thought it was a good idea, so I figure we can make a guys night out about it or something



Count me in!


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right. My dad told me about that one.....




Make sure you're not left in a seedy motel bathtub full of ice.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I told Queen D I'd get Universe drunk and she thought it was a good idea, so I figure we can make a guys night out about it or something



 Heeey!  I never said it was a *good* idea.  I just said that I would pay to see it!  There are lots of things that I would pay to see... and really very few of them are good ideas!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Heeey!  I never said it was a *good* idea.  I just said that I would pay to see it!  There are lots of things that I would pay to see... and really very few of them are good ideas!




even better, we get money and its a bad idea.....win win I say!!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Heeey!  I never said it was a *good* idea.  I just said that I would pay to see it!  There are lots of things that I would pay to see... and really very few of them are good ideas!



Like Rel and Cthulhu's Librarian holding each other's buttocks in bed after soaking in the hot tub?

Or reveal in a thong?

Or...  y'know, maybe I better quit while I'm "ahead."


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> even better, we get money and its a bad idea.....win win I say!!




I think that you are correct...

beer beer beer tiddly beer beer beer ... sing along everyone


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> I think that you are correct...
> 
> beer beer beer tiddly beer beer beer ... sing along everyone




_A long time ago, way back in history
When all there was to drink was nothin but cups of tea
Along came a man by the name of Charlie Mops
And he invented a wonderful drink and he made it out of hops

He must have been an admiral a sultan or a king
And to his praises we shall always sing
Look what he has done for us, he's filled us up with cheer
Lord bless Charlie Mops, the man who invented beer beer beer
Tiddly beer beer beer

The Curtis bar, the James' Pub, the Hole in the Wall as well
One thing you can be sure of, its Charlie's beer they sell
So all ye lads and lasses at eleven O'clock ye stop
For five short seconds, remember Charlie Mops 1 2 3 4 5

He must have been an admiral a sultan or a king
And to his praises we shall always sing
Look what he has done for us, he's filled us up with cheer
Lord bless Charlie Mops, the man who invented beer beer beer
Tiddly beer beer beer

A barrel of malt, a bushel of hops, you stir it around with a stick
The kind of lubrication to make your engine tick
40 pints of wallop a day will keep away the quacks
It's only eight pence hapenny and one and six in tax, 1 2 3 4 5

He must have been an admiral a sultan or a king
And to his praises we shall always sing
Look what he has done for us, he's filled us up with cheer
Lord bless Charlie Mops, the man who invented beer beer beer
Tiddly beer beer beer_


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _A long time ago, way back in history
> When all there was to drink was nothin but cups of tea
> Along came a man by the name of Charlie Mops
> And he invented a wonderful drink and he made it out of hops
> ...




Very nice...even I don't have the whole song memorized (what? you cut and pasted it? naw...  )...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I told Queen D I'd get Universe drunk and she thought it was a good idea, so I figure we can make a guys night out about it or something



Friday night, after the ENnies. A block east and two-and-a-half blocks south of the convention center. Ask for Teflon Billy.   

-Dave


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 1, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Friday night, after the ENnies. A block east and two-and-a-half blocks south of the convention center. Ask for Teflon Billy.
> 
> -Dave




Yeah, that was the place


----------

